# Opportunities for photographers.



## FR2DAY (Sep 4, 2009)

FR2DAY, the new lifestyle magazine for French Riviera is looking for photographers to add a fresh and distinctive style to its output.
This is not an advert but a genuine opportunity to work at fr2day.com, sister site to the established  la2day.com .
I will leave out the hard sell, have a look at the site, then contact me here, or through the site FR2DAY.com/Contact_Us quoting New_Talent


----------

